# Getting Ready to (hopefully) get an 89 300zx



## tebowingintoms15 (Nov 28, 2012)

Hey guys, so I did some research and found this wonderful forum. I had used one for awhile with my Jeep, but I have to sell her for better gas mileage. Can't drive a monster every day haha. So a guy near me is selling a 300zx and I really like it, its a 1989 with 156k on it. It needs some things done, like rewired stereo and other things that aren't too complicated. Can you tell me what I should look for on the car. Like don't buy rusty floor pans on a 1967 vw bug. That kind of stuff.

Thanks guys!:waving:


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Well, like a 67 bug, rust would be the first thing to look for! While they did come from the factory with undercoating, rust can still be an issue and a sound, straight body is the most important thing; just about everything else can be fixed or replaced. I didn't really remember 300ZX's as being all that great on gas mileage, but that's besides the fact. One of the things I look for is if it looks like it's been worked on by someone who didn't know what he/she was doing, like rigged or sloppy wiring, plugged off or re-routed vacuum lines, etc. If it has electronic suspension, replacement struts/shocks can be very expensive. Many of the parts that are not produced on the aftermarket can be pricey, as well. I've seen a lot of worn front ball joints and tie rods on these vehicles, as well as saggy rear coil springs and bad rear crossmember bushings (polyeurethan are now available). You'll want to know when the last time the timing belts was replaced, or should plan on replacing it if it's not known. You might also want to check to see if the voluntary fuel injection campaign was ever performed; I'm not sure if that campaign is still available, but if it was never done, fuel injector hoses should be carefully checked and replaced, if necessary. Plus, it's never a bad idea to have an auto technician with experience on these vehicles to check it over, even if it cost a little. It could save you thousands!


----------



## tebowingintoms15 (Nov 28, 2012)

You sound like a smart guy, tell me is this a good one because I like it a lot. What kind of MPG should it get. I read on fuelly most people are getting like 21 avg. Thats still better than my Jeep haha.:fluffy:

I love these smilies haha


----------



## tebowingintoms15 (Nov 28, 2012)

Nissan : 300ZX TURBO in Nissan | eBay Motors


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

If you can, go look in person. They like to rust under the hatch carpet and behind the seats from water leakage.

Look for obvious stuff for a 25+ year old car: clutch operation, fluid leaks, suspension integrity, brakes, etc. Expect it to need a tune up, timing belt, and subframe bushings as a start. Drive it and make sure the turbo works.

That model has electronic suspension, but parts are hard to find, so most just convert to the standard suspension.

The digital dash issue they mention is probably a worn connector. Its a common issue that can be fixed by tweaking the connector pins a bit.

The wheels look like they came from an 88 model.


I was getting around 19 MPG mixed in my 85 NA.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

information:look_for [Z31.com]

I would get 22-24 city and 26-30 freeway in my '84NA.


----------

